

CloudFlare now includes SSL with every paid plan - damoncloudflare
http://blog.cloudflare.com/easiest-ssl-ever-now-included-automatically-w

======
al_james
Sounds great to me. Especially if you need to support SSL with a limited range
of IP addresses.

Can anyone comment on the security repercussions on using the 'flexible SSL'
mode, e.g. traffic is SSL between the user and cloudflare, but non-SSL between
cloudflare and your server.

I guess I would not trust that for sending credit card details, but works to
prevent simple session hijacking.

